# Best trapping methods



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

I feed my local flock and I notice injuries, particularly string foot or similar issues. I've been unsuccessfully trying to trap a pigeon for a week. Some $&#*@ person has put a zip tie around one leg and he's losing the leg/foot. There is also a second one with a nasty foot situation which I think could be easily rectified with some small scissors. 

Does anyone know a good way to catch them? I've had no troubles bringing home sick pigeons using my hands or a box but of course they're not moving so much. I've tried trailing seeds up into a cardboard box and I tried throwing a large mosquito net over them but no success. There are always people around so I'm also trying to avoid too big a scene - it's illegal to feed the pigeons here. 

I know that there's a group in NYC (I think) who catch and release pigeons after cutting string etc off their feet. Does anyone have any good ideas or know of traps I could buy? The particular pigeon I really want to catch (zip tie) comes very near to me. I'll do some more searching online as I ask this. Pigeon Products International doesn't seem to have anything which could work.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hekie, would contact the New York City Pigeon Rescue for suggestions and assistance re trapping birds. They have discussions on their website too of string injuries. 
http://nycprc.org/
We have a really long handled fishing net ( it telescopes) that we got from a sporting goods store, Big Five. 
I appreciate your helping the ferals. Thank you!


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

That's a great idea about the extendable net, cwebster. Not sure how I'd make it work where this particular pigeon usually is (a lot of human foot traffic) but maybe it could work, and it would be good in my other locations for sure. And thanks for the contact info for the NY group, very helpful.

Thanks to you for caring for them as well 🙂


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I have removed string from several feral pigeons. The way I do it is I wait when they are hungry (especially in the mornings) and I feed them, I slowly bend down and while they are distracted with the food I quickly put my hand over them and catch them. It was hard the first few times but the more you practice the better you will get  some birds are harder to get than others, so you might have to try for several days. If you are on facebook search for "san francisco pigeons - stringfoot help" they have videos of how it's done!


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks very much, JennyM. Unfortunately I'm in a neighbourhood with a lot of people around and feeding the pigeons is illegal, so I have to be careful how I do it. Openly feeding and trapping are a sure way to get harassed and potentially get a fine if the cops are called. But I bought an extendable net today and I think I stand a decent chance with that - I can throw the feed subtly as I do currently, and then it will be obvious I'm trapping them but not quite so obvious I fed them first (I hope). It's a pain in the ass having to hide it 😟


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you use a net would have a box, carrier, or something close by, at least a towel, so the bird doesnt get away. Good luck, hope ut works.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I know it's a pain having to hide  good luck with the net, I really hope it helps! and thank you for helping them!


----------



## Hekie (Apr 2, 2018)

Thank you both! Yes, I have a pet backpack (with a box in it) which I can take with me easily.


----------

